# Increasing Water Pressure and Volume?



## Haydin (Jul 1, 2008)

I was at my brother in laws last night. He's been working on an old less than ideal owner/builder house he bought a couple years ago. Needless to say there have been more than enough headaches with renovations. One of the major upgrades has been new 5/8" (??? size stamped on line) White PEX plumbing throughout. Problem is that the house sits high on a hill and has poor water pressure. For sake of discussion lets say 30 PSI. The current projects is installing a roman tub. Realizing that it would take quite some time to fill at his current pressure, he's looking for solutions. So, for the pros here, I would like to get some feedback on alternatives: 1. would it help to take the 5/8" line and constrict it down to accelerate the water? I believe they do that in Europe? 2. are there local boost pumps that would work? or is adding one to the whole house the better cost efficient alternative. 3. any other suggestions? Thanks, Karl


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

3. Pump up to a reserve tank (above roof) and pipe down.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The easiest solution.


----------



## ct plumber (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the goulds booster pumps that sit on a small holding tank,they dont run every time you need water like those with out tanks,i think they cost around $600


----------



## plumber1a (Dec 30, 2008)

You can't simply reduce the size to gain pressure as all you have done is decreased to volume, if anything you want to increase the pipe to cary more volume. A holding tank at a higher elevation would work or a booster system having enough bladder tanks to meet the demand would also work.


----------



## jayson22 (Feb 7, 2009)

_



You can't simply reduce the size to gain pressure as all you have done is decreased to volume, if anything you want to increase the pipe to cary more volume.

Click to expand...

_I agree completely. Reducing pipe size does cause a temporary increase in the velocity of the water, but in turn decreases the volume and the pressure. I would suggest a booster pump as well since storing the water at a higher elevation is only ideal if it is quite elevated, since water pressure is gained at a rate of approx. 0.433 psi/vertical foot. 

I have only installed big booster pumps in high rise applications, but never for residential applications so I can't say which is better between the booster that stores water in a tank or just one that works off a pressure switch but one of the two is the only way to go imo.

just my .02 cents


----------



## Joemel (Feb 16, 2009)

Try using water pump booster system, this will rapidly accelerate the water pressure, I guess it is one of the best options you may have.


----------

